
Apple's Brilliant Boondoggle: MacBook Pro Retina Display - apress
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/apples-brilliant-boondoggle-macbook-pro-retina-display.php
======
pbreit
This is the dumbest, most ill-informed article I've think I've ever read. This
guy writes for Bloomberg? Holy cow I thought its standards were higher. Sure
this is some sort of a joke?

Against my better judgment, I'll respond: the retina display is instantly
noticeable, absolutely gorgeous and will obviously become the standard
resolution of most notebooks at some point in the next few years.

------
shawndumas
add the same ram and ssd to a reg 15' mbp and tell me what the price is

------
briandear
This article is just as reactionary as those who pooh-poohed the iPhone. Of
course most websites aren't retinized yet. But they will be. The big, under
the radar advantage of the retina macs will be in medical imaging (along with
more obvious areas such as product design, simulations and photography.) the
writer of this article just doesn't get it.

